# Working line Dobermans?



## Mark Connolly (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm researching working Doberman kennels and need some reputable links to start with. I'm not a Dobie guy so I do not know what lines are strong so any help would be great. 
Client of mine is considering a young adult or puppy for future personal protection training.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

start with von Rubenhof and Ascomannis, then go from there.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There is a Dobermann board that you could check. There is a guy I met that has good interest in producing working Dobes his first name is Vadim. I do not know his last name, but a real nice guy. Maybe he could help. I cannot remember the address to the board as I lost a lot when I moved.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> There is a Dobermann board that you could check. There is a guy I met that has good interest in producing working Dobes his first name is Vadim. I do not know his last name, but a real nice guy. Maybe he could help. I cannot remember the address to the board as I lost a lot when I moved.


Would it be Vadim Shekhtman?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

No idea, unfortunatly, I either remember someones name forever, or never, so to increase my chances, I usually stick with first names. I think I have the Kellie Bundy syndrome, so any additional information pushes something old out the other side.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

http://www.deancalderon.com/pack/Gio.htm

Check out Gio. He is a schHIII, and is the first american bred doberman to pass the german korung. He also won the first AKC working dog trial. I don't think you are looking for a dog to do sport with, but I'm sure the breeders could put you in touch with a breeder or importer who is breeding the kind of dobie you are looking for. There is a link to his kennel on the bottom of the page.


----------



## Mark Connolly (Jun 19, 2006)

I appreciate everyones input. I have alot of kennels to research now. I think the clients are in no hurry and may old off until mid 2008 or so. I know they do not want to raise a puppy so we would be looking for a young adult that has been imprinted for the work.
Once again thanks for the responses.


----------



## carey harkness (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm a bit late to this party, for which I apologise. I'll link you to a few that I have found:

http://www.blitzkrieger.com/

http://www.vonhollentiefe.com/

http://www.vonschlottke.com/index.html

http://www.familydobes.com/

http://www.vonariandobermans.com/

http://www.vanlayne.com/page1.html

http://www.libertycanine.com/

DISCLAIMER: I have NO affiliation with any of these kennels, nor am I vouching for their ethics/qaulity. But, I hope this can help you a bit. Blitzkrieger came up on doberman talk the other day, most people had very positive things to say about them.


----------



## vadim shekhtman (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi,

I am the Vadim mentioned above.
Some of the links already provided are excellent choices.

For specific questions feel free to contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Chris Bottom (Jan 29, 2008)

http://www.familydobes.com/

This kennel seems to be overproducing pups to me. I have "chatted" with this person on Dobermantalk and they are have 6 litters this year.


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

A few months ago we had a guy bring a young Dobe to our SchH club for evaluation. The dog was only 4-5 months old but showed everything one could want in a dog that young: confident, outgiong, inquisitive, very good drive, nice grips, good natural focus. The pup had very nice structure as well.

The pup was from von der Accani Dobermans' G litter - http://workingdobermans.com/

I know nothing about the breeder or if this pup was representative of their breeding or not, but it was a very nice young dog.


----------



## vadim shekhtman (Jan 27, 2008)

for more information on working dobermanns visit the Working Dobermann forum at http://www.network54.com/Forum/200717/


----------



## Marie Miller (Jan 16, 2008)

Remember when shopping at lines also look at the health of the lines. Dobermans can have heart (DCM -Dilated CardioMyopathy) and blood (*vWd (VON WILLEBRAND'S DISEASE*) conditions. 

http://www.dpca.org/gendisease.html


----------

